# Pregnant goat with diarrhea



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

My friend just called she has a doe that's anywhere from 101-115 days pregnant. Yesterday she started loosing her plug. Today she has really bad diarrhea. It's brown really runny. She's going into town to get a thermometer. She did switch her feed about 2 weeks ago. She was getting a sweet feed for all animals. She switched her to dumor goat feed. She got wormed 3 weeks ago. Any suggestions


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is she meat or dairy goat? What else is she eating besides the dumor? I'm not the most experienced one on here, but I would stop grain while she has diarrhea and begin probiotics and fortified vitamin B. If she has diarrhea that is that runny, I would also offer electrolytes. 

What kind of wormer was used? I would take in a fecal sample and ask for it to include cocci. 

If she was wormed and had a change in feed her rumen could be out of balance.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's a dairy goat. She gets grass hay and alfalfa pellets. Has loose minerals. She stopped the grain this evening and gave her some probiotics.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure on the wormer. The vet have it to her when she took her in for a check up. She had a fecal done then


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What did the fecal tell her then? How long ago?

If it has been a while, I would get another one for cocci and worms.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what type of worms. No cocci showed. It was 3 weeks ago. She took her to the vet today but I haven't talked to her to see what he said yet


----------

